# Change your oil kids



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Yum, brownies.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

HOLY CRAP .. thats the worst ive seen on a R motor


----------



## h24VAGler (Jul 9, 2011)

JDM-JTI said:


> HOLY CRAP .. thats the worst ive seen on a R motor


worst you've seen in a R???

that the worst ive ever seen.... didn't know it could get that bad

this is weird cause i just ate some chocolate pudding and it looked like that hahahaha


----------



## .:507 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## GoKart3 (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy mother of Pennzoil!!!!!!!


----------



## horribleR (Feb 1, 2010)

But that sh!t nasty. :laugh:


----------



## luckypenney (Nov 29, 2010)

How does that even happen?


----------



## JoeR32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Idk but that looks gross lol.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Nasty. And amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## CEL is On (Jul 9, 2010)

Did mine last weekend. 

Not sure how someone could let it get to that. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

That has to be some kind of record for worst sludge build up ever hahaha


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

why would someone put nutella in their valve cover?


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

What car is that in? motors the wrong way :laugh:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> why would someone put nutella in their valve cover?


LMAO thats what i was thinking. But geez that is terrible


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

What the ****?


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

I'll bet it runs pretty quiet.


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

2004_Touareg_V6_60K_no_oil_changes


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

so thats what happens when u dont change your oil?


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

I wonder what an oil analysis would look like !


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

WTF?

So, what is the history here and brand of oil to avoid? You would think you would see chunks come out with oil changes (if they were ever done). Maybe that is Crisco?


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

:what:


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

Umm yeah thats nasty. Check and drop your mud regularly boys.:thumbup:


----------



## UnNameDR32 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's pretty.. :sly:


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

Changing oil tomorrow...


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

Odd... now I have to take a dump.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Rmeitz167 said:


> What car is that in? motors the wrong way :laugh:


^ This


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

bostoneric said:


> 2004_Touareg_V6_60K_no_oil_changes


Just a couple posts up.


----------



## .:Reis (Aug 26, 2007)

damn, if youre that ignorant to not maintain your car, then you should be fined just on the basis of stupidity.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeR32 said:


> Idk but that looks gross lol.


 I'm changing mine this week ... Damnnnnnnnn:thumbdown:


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

we are all running to change our oil, 'just to make sure' :thumbup:


----------



## Cactushead (Feb 14, 2003)

bostoneric said:


> 2004_Touareg_V6_60K_no_oil_changes


Seriously?


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

PowerDubs said:


> Yum, brownies.


Jesus dude! I thought you knew things about cars, would never expect you to do something like this! For SHAME sir, for SHAME!


:laugh:


----------



## Turbo R (Oct 11, 2009)

wth :screwy:


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

Someone didnt wipe!


----------



## MkIV3.2 (Nov 23, 2007)

That's why I run mine dry. Don't have to worry about build up 


On a serious note that is impressive...


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

That motor took a sh!t.

Glad I changed mine last week


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

So as bad as this is, what are you going to do to remedy the situation? Full strip down and chem dip or what?


----------



## RATED(R) (Sep 18, 2007)

So do we know who's car this is? so we can hang him for .:R abuse and negligence and take away the poor car and get it back to life.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Are we going to have a peek at what the bearings looks like ? plz lol.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

RATED(R) said:


> So do we know who's car this is? so we can hang him for .:R abuse and negligence and take away the poor car and get it back to life.


Its a touareg


----------

